# 3-OHAT and ATD, any sources/info?



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 4, 2005)

Both are supposed to be legal, and I was curious to know prices and sources. The full names are 6,17-dioxo-etiocholene-3-ol (3-OHAT), and 3,17-dioxo-etiochol-1,4,6-triene (ATD) Bodybuilding.com had an interesting article on them, so, I feel compelled to learn some more.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 7, 2005)

ATD is the solitary active in Rebound XT.

ATD + 3-OHAT are found in Novadex XT. I don't think there are any positive studies explaining why 3-OHAT helps.


----------



## Stu (Oct 7, 2005)

[size=+1]*Studies on aromatase inhibition with 4-androstene-3,6,17-trione: its 3 beta-reduction and time-dependent irreversible binding to aromatase with human placental microsomes.*[/size]

*Numazawa M*, *Tsuji M*, *Mutsumi A*.

 Tohoku College of Pharmacy, Sendai, Japan.

 The metabolism of 4-androstene-3,6,17-trione (AT), previously described as a suicide substrate for aromatase, and its irreversible binding to aromatase were studied by using human placental microsomes. AT was rapidly converted into 3 beta-reduced metabolite (3-OHAT) with an enzyme other than aromatase in the microsomes in the presence of NADPH under either aerobic or anaerobic conditions. The conversion was efficiently prevented by a steroid 5 alpha-reductase inhibitor. 3-OHAT was characterized as a competitive (Ki = 6.5 microM) and irreversible inhibitor of aromatase. Both 14C-labeled AT and 3-OHAT were demonstrated to be irreversibly bound to aromatase probably through a sulfur atom of the enzyme in time-dependent manners in the presence of NADPH, being accompanied with time-dependent losses of the enzyme activity. It was shown that the process of an apparent time-dependent loss of aromatase activity caused by AT even under conditions allowing its 3 beta-reduction should principally depend on the action of the parent inhibitor AT itself and not on that of the metabolite 3-OHAT.


----------

